# Bitcoin now Illegal in Thailand



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/30/thailand-bitcoin-ban/

Any users use Bitcoin in Thailand here? You'll no longer be able to pay your provider that way!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

How do they plan on enforcing it is what I wonder. And what will the penalty be for getting caught? So long as you're not tossed in the 'Bangkok Hilton', you can probably pay your way out of it (with Baht, not bitcoins)


----------



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

I think they don't want companies to accept bitcoins.


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 31, 2013)

I think this is just their way of trying to have one less way people can bribe officials in the government.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> I think this is just their way of trying to have one less way people can bribe officials in the government.


Cops can get bitcoin wallets. I know all the farrang would pay their bribes in BTC if possible.


----------



## jarland (Jul 31, 2013)

Good for them. Bitcoins are nothing more than a hippie invention by a bunch of pirates, script kiddies, and child porn lovers.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 31, 2013)

There will be another digital currency that will take Bitcoin's place in Thailand.  I think litecoin is already gaining a bit more popularity...


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 31, 2013)

Never quite understood the bitcoin thing anyway...


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jul 31, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> Never quite understood the bitcoin thing anyway...


While it's been in the news lately I still think it has a long way to go before mainstream acceptance.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

ThePrimeHost said:


> While it's been in the news lately I still think it has a long way to go before mainstream acceptance.


You mean after the mines are depleted?


----------



## Tux (Aug 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> You mean after the mines are depleted?


A little cyberpunk in here please?


----------

